# amp only works with 1 rca plug?



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a Eclipse XA1000 in a friends car and I installed everything correctly but it seems to only output power to the sub when 1 of the rca plugs are in. I am using a LOC on the OEM headunit.

I tested each RCA and both work; just not together. I even hooked the rca to my headphones so I know it is playing correctly.

If I remember correctly, when both are plugged in the meter reads 1-2 volts AC

Any ideas?


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you tried another set of RCA's? Do you have 2 channels of input into the LOC?


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

The LOC is Left and Right if thats what your asking. I did not try another RCA since they played fine when RCA hooked to my headphones.


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Was it a known-good amp and HU before the install?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Some amps have 2 RCA inputs, but it's a mono amp, so maybe it doesn't sum stereo internally and you only NEED one RCA... 

Seems obvious here, not 100% sure on that though... check your manual..


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

IDGAF said:


> Was it a known-good amp and HU before the install?


It is a 2010 Civic so should be good, it plays correctly and everything works.



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Some amps have 2 RCA inputs, but it's a mono amp, so maybe it doesn't sum stereo internally and you only NEED one RCA...
> 
> Seems obvious here, not 100% sure on that though... check your manual..


It defiantly says L/R Input on it.


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

the polarity is backwards on one of the channels going into ur LOC... either the left channel + - are backwards, or the right channel

basically one of the channels is out of phase and its causing cancelation which is why you have near zero output with 2 rca s


----------



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

aaaah ok, I'll check that. Thanks


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

pentavolvo said:


> the polarity is backwards on one of the channels going into ur LOC... either the left channel + - are backwards, or the right channel
> 
> basically one of the channels is out of phase and its causing cancelation which is why you have near zero output with 2 rca s


Exactly what I was going to post. Well said, pentavolvo.


----------



## Trinibandit (Aug 27, 2021)

pentavolvo said:


> the polarity is backwards on one of the channels going into ur LOC... either the left channel + - are backwards, or the right channel
> 
> basically one of the channels is out of phase and its causing cancelation which is why you have near zero output with 2 rca s


Life saver


----------

